# Things to do In London on a Sunday



## IrishGunner (12 Oct 2006)

ok over in London for the Bank holiday w/e for the Arsenal v Everton game with the missus

So its football all day Saturday but what is there to do in London on the Sunday ? Staying in south London Done all the touristy things palace, big ben. london eye, day trip to brighton, madam tussauds etc etc 

Was thinking of going to Bath for the day stay overnight and head back on the Monday for flight home would it be worth it ?

Suggestions welcome


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2006)

Head north and take a stroll around _Hampstead Heath _maybe? I think they have the odd museum and art gallery in _London _as well.


----------



## Wollran (12 Oct 2006)

Hi there

If you like wine, you could try Vinopolis - I really enjoyed it on my last visit to London

http://www.vinopolis.co.uk/9.php


I've no connection with the place, other than being a satisfied customer.


----------



## Lyndan (12 Oct 2006)

walk along chiswick high street...


----------



## NorfBank (12 Oct 2006)

West Ham v Blackburn on the Sunday... I dare you!


----------



## Humpback (12 Oct 2006)

If you're in "Sauf Laundin", you could head towards Greenwich and Greenwich Market. The shopping is good, and there's some great pubs and restaurants there. There's the Park there as well if the weather is okay for a stroll. Can go up to the Observatory and get fantastic views back down over East London and the Thames back towards Central London.

There's more conventional shopping and eating close to Greenwich then at Canary Wharf or you could get one of the river boats back into Central London.

Also on the South Bank is the Tate Modern museum which is always worth a look. The OXO Tower restaurant isn't far from there which is worth a try as well.


----------



## kramer2006 (12 Oct 2006)

A nice afternoon tea in Harrods! Or a champagne afternoon tea in Claridges if you're feeling flush.


----------



## IrishGunner (12 Oct 2006)

Would not dare take my better half to Upton Park

2 football matches in 2 days..........I am brave not that brave

Tate we have done and the boat trip up the Thames along with shopping sorry browsing 
in Harrods

Chiswick bad memories of there on a drunken night

Not into the Galleries or Museum's done some already gets boring after a while

Vinopolis looks good now thats something we may consider

Claridges may have been there but not sure but its an idea

Thanks


----------



## sunrock (12 Oct 2006)

get up to cricklewood and kilburn_ irish pubs _ walk around
you can go to the galtee nightclub later
or if you are into jazz  go to camden market  very bohemian   and later to the jazz cafe in camden
enjoy


----------



## NorfBank (12 Oct 2006)

Only one place to be on a Sunday in London (helps to be single/Under 25/Not working Monday 

[broken link removed]


----------



## IrishGunner (12 Oct 2006)

NorfBank said:


> Only one place to be on a Sunday in London (helps to be single/Under 25/Not working Monday
> 
> [broken link removed]



Yeah

Many a night &  day I spent in there back in the day

Straight from the backpackers pub(not sure if still there) around the corner from Kings Cross station and then straight to the Church on a
sunday the good Irish man that I was

Thats one for the lads at the next Arsenal match


----------



## NorfBank (12 Oct 2006)

It's legendary..


----------



## Humpback (12 Oct 2006)

You can do afternoon tea in the Connaught Hotel, and they don't make you wear a jacket and tie like some places in London (Ritz for example). And it's just as good, and a nicer location.


----------



## Sarah W (12 Oct 2006)

Speakers Corner (Hyde Park) is a must if the weather is good.

Sarah

www.rea.ie


----------



## IrishGunner (12 Oct 2006)

Sarah W said:


> Speakers Corner (Hyde Park) is a must if the weather is good.
> 
> Sarah
> 
> www.rea.ie



Yeah done that best bit are the hecklers priceless


----------



## slave1 (12 Oct 2006)

head to Camden market for the day, it will take the entire day believe me, just get out at Camden tube


----------



## monkeyboy (12 Oct 2006)

Continmue drinking from Sat Night.......24 hr pubs !!


----------

